

Papuan weevil has screw-in legs - sili
http://www.physorg.com/news/2011-07-papuan-weevil-screw-in-legs.html

======
bediger
Very interesting from a number of viewpoints, but...

They left off how such a joint would evolve. It's all nice and good to say
that a screw-thread join allows better mobility in forest-floor-litter. But
how does a clade go from ball-and-socket or hinges to screw-and-threads in
easy, evolvable steps?

